# PubMed- Asymmetric Synthesis of an Antagonist of Neurokinin Receptors: SSR 241586.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Asymmetric Synthesis of an Antagonist of Neurokinin Receptors: SSR 241586.*

J Org Chem. 2011 Mar 16;

Authors: MeÌtro TX, Cochi A, Gomez Pardo D, Cossy J

SSR 241586 is a 2,2-disubstituted morpholine, developed by Sanofi-Aventis, which is active in the treatment of schizophrenia and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Different strategies have been studied to synthesize this molecule and among the strategies an organo-catalyzed Henry reaction, applied to an Î±-keto ester, has produced SSR 241586 in excellent enantiomeric excess.

PMID: 21410197 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

